# Welche Fische und wie viele?



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein paar neue Fische für unseren Teich nachkaufen, denn leider hat der __ Fischreiher in den letzten Tagen zugeschlagen.
Aktuell haben wir noch 3 Goldorfen, ca. 3 - 5 Bitterlinge sowie ein paar __ Moderlieschen im Teich.
Geplant ist noch ca. 3 - 5 Goldorfen zukaufen, sowie evtl. ca. 5 __ Shubunkin, da man aus der Entfernung nicht viel sieht von den Bitterlingen und den Moderlieschen.
Oder welche Fische würden sonst noch gut für unseren Teich eignen?
Die Fische sollten sich aber vorwiegend von den Tieren und Algen im und am Teich ernähren, und den Teich auch sauber halten.
Wäre es daher sinnvoll noch zusätzlich ein paar Bitterlinge und Moderlieschen zu besorgen?
Ich möchte allerdings vermeiden nicht zu viele Fische im Teich zu haben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Hallo Marc,



CityCobra schrieb:


> und den Teich auch sauber halten.


Dafür kauf Dir lieber ein paar __ Schnecken.



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich möchte allerdings vermeiden nicht zu viele Fische im Teich zu haben.



Dann nimm Goldfische oder Verwandte und fütter reichlich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

 Marc, 

ich kenne keine Fische die den Teich sauber halten. Nasen z.B. knabbern zwar an den Algen aber was vorne rein geht kommt hinten wieder raus - Du wirst also keine Fische binden die die Nährstoffe im Teich dezimieren werden. Ich persönlich mag meine Gründlinge, sehen nett aus und werden auch nicht so groß. Nach dem FengShui bringen dunkle Fische im Teich Glück. Bei mir haben sie sich allerdings im ersten Jahr stark vermehrt obwohl sie keinen Stress hatten. Schöne Goldies wären doch auch was ? Sei mit Karpfen vorsichtig, mein Zeilkarpfen hat in den ca. 3 Jahren schon ordentlich zugelegt und ist nun ca. 30-35cm groß.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

So, ich komme gerade vom Fischkauf zurück.
Mitgebracht habe ich nun folgende Fische:

6 Stück Shubunkie 10/12 cm

6 Stück Goldrotfeder 8/10 cm

6 Stück Goldorfen 12/15 cm

20 Stück Sumpfdeckelschnecken

Mit den __ Schnecken habe ich gerade etwas Stress, die blöden Viecher saugen sich nicht direkt an den Steinen fest, und schwimmen ständig in Richtung Skimmer.
Wahrscheinlich darf ich gleich wieder nach Draußen um wieder ein paar der Schnecken aus dem Skimmerkorb zu befreien.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Skimmer abstellen !? 

Beim Fischbesatz würd ich sagen das es bald vorbei ist mit dem klaren Wasser. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Skimmer abstellen !?


Geht nicht, dann ist der Filter und die Teichpumpe auch außer Betrieb.
Aber ich könnte die Schwimmhaube des Skimmers eine Zeit lang weg lassen


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Beim Fischbesatz würd ich sagen das es bald vorbei ist mit dem klaren Wasser.


Ich denke da irrst Du Dich aber gewaltig!
Der Cheops-Filter verträgt noch ganz andere Kaliber an Fischen.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Die Konstruktion würd ich ändern, die Abläufe eines Teiches sollten immer regelbar sein find ich. 

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.... aus 6 Shubunkins werden schneller als Dir lieb ist 60 
Mal abwarten ob ich mich irre. 

Der Rat der lieben Else Goldfische oder Verwandte zu nehmen war sicher eher ironisch gemeint, Sie ist sicher davon ausgegangen das Du als langjähriger user den Unterton verstanden hast. 
Da hättest Du ggf. noch etwas abwarten sollen mit dem Besatz... Geduld ist ja manchmal eine Tugend. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: sorry, ich habe mich geirrt, die Else war ja gar nicht ironisch, sondern hat die Frage mit großer Fachkompetenz beantwortet. Die Frage war ja mit doppelter Verneinung gestellt. 
Also Marc, klar, die Wahl der Fische ist goldrichtig, wenn Du vermeiden möchtest nicht zu viele Fische im Teich zu haben. 

Wenn aber Deine Absicht war zu vermeiden zu viele Fische im Teich zu haben, dann hast Du mit Deiner Wahl leider voll daneben gegriffen, denn die vermehren sich ja nu ganz gerne. Das seh ich in der Tat genau wie Else, da müssten sich dann ja schon zwei irren.


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Hallo Marc,

wenn du Glück hast, holt der __ Reiher noch ein paar von den Schubunkin (Goldfischen) oder es sind nur wenige Weibchen.
Dann sollte etwas länger dauern mit dem Überbesatz.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Joerg schrieb:


> wenn du Glück hast, holt der __ Reiher noch ein paar von den Schubunkin (Goldfischen) oder es sind nur wenige Weibchen.


Ich soll glücklich sein wenn der Reiher meine Fische holt?
Von den Goldorfen hat er auch schon welche erwischt


Joerg schrieb:


> Dann sollte etwas länger dauern mit dem Überbesatz.


Ich bin recht zuversichtlich das es keinen Überbesatz geben wird.
Nachdem wir unseren Teich Ende 2008 fertig gestellt hatten, kamen 5 Bitterlinge, 10 __ Moderlieschen sowie 5 Goldorfen als Fischbesatz ein den Teich.
Vermehrt haben sie die Fische in rund 4 Jahren nicht, es sind sogar weniger geworden.
Mit den __ Shubunkin habe ich (noch) keine Erfahrung, es wird sich zeigen wie die sich entwickeln...


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Wir sind gespannt auf den Bericht in zwei Jahren. 
 wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Als wir 2008 unseren Teich fertig gestellt hatten, kamen folgende Fische als Erstbesatz zum Einsatz: 5 Bitterlinge, 5 Goldorfen sowie 10 __ Moderlieschen.
Seitdem haben sich die Fische nicht vermehrt, ganz im Gegenteil!
Von den Goldorfen sind z.B. nur noch 3 Stück übrig geblieben Dank des Reihers.
Wie es sich nun mit dem __ Shubunkin zukünftig verhält wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Wo ist eigentlich der Sinn dieses Threads ?  
Du stellst ne Frage, die Du offensichtlich eh selber am Besten beantworten kannst, deswegen wartest Du auch gar nicht erst auf Antworten sondern machst einfach. 
Jeder wie er mag, aber logisch ist so eine Vorgehensweise nicht !?  Ich jedenfalls versteh es nicht. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu dumm dazu und einer kanns mier erklären das ich es auch verstehe 

Zudem finde ich Besatz bei den derzeitigen Aussentemperaturen eh verfrüht, denn die meisten Fische werden doch aus Hälterungen im beheizten Verkaufsraum angeboten. Oder hast Du einen Händler mit Aussenhälterung ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Hallo Marc,

es geht Hauptsächlich um die Goldfische (Schubunkin).
Es gibt schon so viele Erfahrungen mit der Vermehrungsfreude.
Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich die zurückgeben.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Oder hast Du einen Händler mit Aussenhälterung ?


Ja, die Teichfische des Händlers befinden sich alle im Außenbereich.
Bis jetzt scheint sich der Neuzugang in unserem Teich wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Ok, dann sollt es gehen ... bei allen anderen Händlern sollt man besser warten.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Joerg schrieb:


> es geht Hauptsächlich um die Goldfische (Schubunkin).
> Es gibt schon so viele Erfahrungen mit der Vermehrungsfreude.


Danke für die Aufklärung!
Bei den __ Moderlieschen heißt es ja auch das diese sich explosionsartig vermehren sollen, aber ich konnte das bisher nicht bestätigen.
Von der Größe könnte unser Teich auch mehr und größere Fische vertragen, also dürfen sich die __ Shubunkin auch gerne noch etwas vermehren.
Sorgen eigentlich nicht die Goldorfen dafür, dass sich die Brut der anderen Fische in Grenzen hält?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Wenn die Goldorfen größer sind schon, vermehren sich aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## katja (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

meine goldorfen haben sich damals überhaupt nicht für den goldinachwuchs interessiert...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Bei mir gabs keinen großartigen Nachwuchs nach der Gründlingsexplosion kurz nach der Anschaffung, warscheinlich weil sie gar keinen Stress mehr mit irgendwas haben  Auch bei den __ Moderlieschen nicht.


----------



## CityCobra (20. Mai 2012)

Mir wurden wohl versehentlich anstelle Sumpfdeckelschnecken nun Posthornschnecken verkauft.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das egal ist, oder soll ich die __ Schnecken wieder aus den Teich holen.
Ich schätze alle Schnecken werde ich nicht mehr wieder finden.
Habe zwar schon gegoogelt, habe irgendwie liest sich die Beschreibung ziemlich ähnlich für mich.
Nun überlege ich noch ein paar der Sumpfdeckelschnecken dazu zu kaufen, oder reichen die ca. 20 Posthornschnecken erstmal aus, zumal diese sich noch vermehren werden?
Abgesehen davon sind die Schnecken etwas blöd -
Täglich finde ich einige im Skimmerkorb, ich kann ja den Skimmer nicht dauerhaft wegen den Schnecken außer Betrieb nehmen.

Den neuen Fischen scheint es prächtig zu gehen in ihrem neuen Zuhause.
Ich hatte mir vom Teichcenter auch Teichfutter mitgenommen, es ist eine Dose mit bunten Flocken.
In der Beschreibung steht das man bei Temperaturen über 8 Grad mehrmals am Tag füttern kann.
Ist das so korrekt, der wieviel von diesen Flocken soll ich verfüttern?


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Völlig egal ... die Posthörnigen kannste drin lassen, erfüllen genau den gleichen Zweck.
Vermehren sich nur fast gar nicht (die Erfahrung hab ich gemacht).

Na was hast Du denn von einer Schnecke erwartet, einen IQ wie Albert Einstein ... eher trifft der geistige Horizont einer knieenden Ameise zu 

Flockenfutter? Igitt ... bekommen Deine Fische nichts Richtiges zu fressen? 

Mandy


----------



## CityCobra (20. Mai 2012)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Flockenfutter? Igitt ... bekommen Deine Fische nichts Richtiges zu fressen?


Am und im Teich finden die Fische eigentlich genug Lebendfutter.
Ab und zu gibt es auch ein paar Maden.
Was soll ich denn sonst noch verfüttern?


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sonst noch verfüttern?



Nicht "noch" etwas ... einfach nur gutes Fischfutter.
Selbst im Baumarkt gibt es in der Teichabteilung qualitativ gutes Fischfutter (z.b.Sera) ... Teichsticks und Flockenfutter gehört da aber nicht wirklich dazu.

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken ... 

Mandy


----------



## CityCobra (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Nicht "noch" etwas ... einfach nur gutes Fischfutter.
> ... Teichsticks und Flockenfutter gehört da aber nicht wirklich dazu.


Ich habe beim letzten Fischkauf darum gebeten mir passendes Fischfutter zu verkaufen, offenbar war das wohl nicht der Fall.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische und wie viele?*

Eins kann ich Dir sagen ... höre (fast) nie auf das, was Dir ein Verkäufer erzählt. Denen sind nur die Verkaufszahlen wichtig ... meistens zumindestens.
Und wenn die noch 5Paletten von den Flocken haben, dann müssen die erst verkauft werden, egal ob nahrhaft oder nicht ...

Ich kenn das selber von Früher 

Mandy


----------

